# What is the best way to upload stories and how do I do it?



## Furryhart (Apr 29, 2015)

Your upload only excepts files, but I just saw someone had it written out for you to see without a viewer having to download a file. How do you do that?


----------



## Sylox (Apr 29, 2015)

You can simply copy and paste it on the page. I highly recommend saving the file as a .txt format, that way you won't have a block of text with no spaces.

EDIT: Consult this thread as well: https://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/15783-A-tip-when-uploading-stories-to-FA


----------



## Pinky (May 1, 2015)

If I want it to be shown on the website and not make people download it. I copy and paste it into notepad and save it as a .txt with UTF-8 encoding. Any other encoding makes the quotations look weird for some reason.


----------

